# Hifonics VII & VIII Modifications



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking for information on Modifying Hifonics VII & VIII amps.

If you guys have pics that would be great.
What can be upgraded.
What did you guys do and have experienced after mods...

THX...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

In what way do you want to modify them.There isnt a lot you can do except caps and op amps.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

What I want tO do is a full tune up on the amps. Do the kapton tape, new thermal grease up date the opamps , caps, mosfets, add maybe burr-browns, anything that will increase stability and reliability before I start my new project.


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

I sent my Olympus VIII to Steve Mantz a few weeks ago and got everything rebuilt on it, cost like 200 bucks but he replaced all the capacitors and upgraded to Burr-Brown op-amps and rebuilt the power supply to be more reliable, etc.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Sarthos said:


> I sent my Olympus VIII to Steve Mantz a few weeks ago and got everything rebuilt on it, cost like 200 bucks but he replaced all the capacitors and upgraded to Burr-Brown op-amps and rebuilt the power supply to be more reliable, etc.


Hey man, just curious how long it took to get your Olympus back? He's had my Zeus VII since August and still hasn't fixed it. They have repaired it at least once, but it did not last through the burn-in process...


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

If it didn't pass the burn test then your amp is in need of some real tlc for Steven. Give him time to get that baby back to its glory.


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

I forget how long it took, I think it took about a week or two to get it back, my amp was in great shape though. That seems like a decently long time, but not horrible, if your amp was badly damaged it may take a while.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I just got an email from Mr. Mantz saying he can only get half of the power supply working and has never seen this issue in all his years of working on amps. My Zeus VII = :smash:

It appears my amp has been a real PITA for him. My thoughts were, if he can't fix it, then who can? I'm sure I'll get it back soon, I was just curious the standard turnaround.

Also, sorry OP for taking this somewhat off subject.


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Seems sorta on topic


----------

